# Benalmadena internet access



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Can you recommend an ISP serving Benalmadena please? I live close to the Buddhist temple. 

I need reliable access to the Internet, at least 4 mbps, no download limits (or at least 50 GB monthly allowance). I don't need a telephone line. UK IP address would be nice.

Broadband4spain's offer looks interesting but I don't think they cover my area.

All suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------

